# What year is this Mercury?



## kreika (Jan 7, 2017)

Happy New Year!
Could somebody date this for me?
Please and Thank you
Chris


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 7, 2017)

Not sure on exact year, but wow are those great colors:eek::eek:!!


----------



## kreika (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks! Trying to figure out is it prewar or early post.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 7, 2017)

Prewar


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm thinking '38ish. V/r Shawn


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 7, 2017)

OOOOOOO.... send that to me!


----------



## kreika (Jan 7, 2017)

Thank you for the info!!!!


----------



## jkent (Jan 7, 2017)

That is a nice bike. I want  one and have always like that model. It's just something about the tank and peaked fenders, it all just works really well together.
Very nice bike.
Jkent


----------



## kreika (Jan 7, 2017)

Thank you! It was one of those one picture from a distance eBay auctions about 8-10 years ago. Asked the seller if was in straight shape. They said yes but failed to mention the lower section of the front fender looked like a car hit. I used my fender roller to get it back in shape. Looks pretty good lost some paint though.


----------



## npence (Jan 8, 2017)

That looks just like mine but with out the pod. Cool bike I believe mine is a 38





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kreika (Jan 8, 2017)

Did the pod come with it or did you add it?  I've been searching for those fender tips,hub caps and the pod to make it top of the line. Needle in the proverbial haystack search.  Very nice bike! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## npence (Jan 8, 2017)

I bought it this way. The fender tips won't fit on those fenders. The fenders where larger on the deluxe bikes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kreika (Jan 8, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 8, 2017)

The frames are different as well. I believe the true Pod bikes have a built in sidestand.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 8, 2017)

If memory serves that rear reflector is spring loaded as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Jan 8, 2017)

Don't tease us,where's  the pod picture???


----------



## kreika (Jan 8, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 406556 View attachment 406558



What's the hole in the rear fender edge above  that gorgeous rear end setup?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 8, 2017)

kreika said:


> What's the hole in the rear fender edge above  that gorgeous rear end setup?



It's a ladies Mercury


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 8, 2017)

kreika, you really have some great bikes!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 8, 2017)

npence said:


> I bought it this way. The fender tips won't fit on those fenders. The fenders where larger on the deluxe bikes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think the fenders on my crusty Merc are the correct deep ones without the tips.


----------



## npence (Jan 8, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I think the fenders on my crusty Merc are the correct deep ones without the tips.
> View attachment 406639




Looks like you are correct and you even have the correct stem for the pod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## npence (Jan 8, 2017)

I have one original tip and one original hub cap for these deluxe bikes left. I keep them just for templates if I ever found someone to remake them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 8, 2017)

npence said:


> Looks like you are correct and you even have the correct stem for the pod.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I added it to make this small bike a lil more comfortable to a 6'4" guy. I do believe it is a Pod bike stem.


----------



## npence (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm 6'4 also and still to small for my liking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kreika (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks!!! I see, the ye olde skirt guards. Never seen a girls deluxe before. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## kreika (Jan 14, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## azbug-i (Jan 15, 2017)

I love this what a great find!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thinking these are the correct deep peaked fenders that the ornate ends can be added to.

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/parting-1937-mercury-pod-parts-bicycle.103311/


----------



## kreika (Jan 15, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Thinking these are the correct deep peaked fenders that the ornate ends can be added to.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/parting-1937-mercury-pod-parts-bicycle.103311/
> View attachment 410574



Part out time.....too bad!


----------



## kreika (Jan 15, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Thinking these are the correct deep peaked fenders that the ornate ends can be added to.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/parting-1937-mercury-pod-parts-bicycle.103311/
> View attachment 410574



And like you pointed out the built in kickstand in the frame.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 15, 2017)

kreika said:


> And like you pointed out the built in kickstand in the frame.



A good friend pointed that out to me on a Pod bike frame at a bike swap once.


----------



## kreika (Jan 15, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Thinking these are the correct deep peaked fenders that the ornate ends can be added to.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/parting-1937-mercury-pod-parts-bicycle.103311/
> View attachment 410574



I was thinking about contacting loco about this bike but the pics of it packed up scared me away.


----------

